# Apple Store Yorkdale - Open Box Sale



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi everybody, I don't know if this has been mentioned before, but I just found out this weekend that the Apple Store at Yorkdale has an open box sale on the last weekend of every month. 

According to a usually reliable source, iMac's can be had for a couple hundred less than the regular price (this info is unconfirmed, YMMV, please no flames, etc.). It might be worth a look to see what's available and for how much.

Later,

Miguel


----------



## sharkattack (Dec 7, 2005)

what else did they have on sale?


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Bunch of stuff! I remember, iPods were $50 off. (The "Refreshed" ones)


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

WOW! Nice to know. Thanks! :clap:


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, out of all people, I would of though the birthday boy would of known! He is addicted to Macahol!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

LOL! I may talk like a know-it-all, but I don't. If you prick me, do I not bleed?
(shouldn't you be in bed, sonny-boy?)


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

I should, but I am not! I'm not going to school tomorrow, don't ask! And I am sorry if I hurt the know it all!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

HAHA! No probs


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

i'm at Yorkdale right now, there are a bunch of refreshed nano's 249 for the 4gig and video ipods $379. also there are a few powerbooks and 1 12 inch iBook for $949. Pretty good deals if you are interested in a refurb...


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

there's also 2 17inch iMac refurbs fr $899!


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Which iBook and iMac? Do they ship lol?


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

mikeinmontreal said:


> Which iBook and iMac? Do they ship lol?


i didn't see any details on which models they were it's crowded in here and the sales reps are all busy... i'm sure if you call the store they will tell you the specs.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm sure they'd be gone by the time I got there lol


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

kevs~just kevs said:


> there's also 2 17inch iMac refurbs fr $899!


WOW!! :greedy:


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Must be the 1.8 Rev A Combo, but still a good deal.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

I went to find the $899 iMac... but they didn't have any 17"ers left. I did however get an apple keyboard for $9.95. That's fun. Airport Extreme's are $99, which somepeople might think is a good deal.


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

i picked up a 17 inch imac and ibook 12" for work. 

what amazing deals, very pleased! 899 for the imac.. crazy, almost half off!!


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, $10 for an Apple KB, they sell em for 4 times as much!


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

wow i'm going to have to check the store more often
which i'll really be able to do when they open in the eaton centre


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Just a word of caution...these refurbished ones are sold "as is". 

You'll still get a full one year AppleCare warranty and the machines have been tested to run fine. But according to the sales guy, they won't indicate if there's a scratch on the chin or a chip off the edge. Plus, they won't let you open the box before hand. 
That's why these iMacs are being cleared out for such a low price.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

got airport express for 99, and universal dock for 29.


----------



## lightbulb (Oct 24, 2005)

Reporting from Yorkdale store at 12:47 Saturday; there are at least 20 units of ipods with screens and Nanos, most sizes, various prices but at least $40 off. 2 14" iBooks without price stickers, a 2.3 dualcore PM at about $2650, 2 20" iMacs, not priced, a couple of Airport Express @ $99. Various printers and accessories. L-o--o-n-g lineup to pay.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I was there today too, just about an hour before you. The line-up is ridiculous - almost half-way through the store. There's no way I could wait in line with my toddlers in tow. Went away empty-handed.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

any bluetooth keyboard or mice?


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Nope. I saw lots of iPods, some printers, a couple of iMacs, a Powermac, a Powerbook some iPod accessories (docks, FM transmitters (new), cases) etc. BTW, I strongly believe that these "refreshed" stock aren't technically refurbs but instead open-box returns.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Not sure if there are any still left, but when I was there Friday night, there were one or two wireless mice there. $25, compared to $50 normally... woulda picked one up but I dont have bluetooth.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

lightbulb said:


> Reporting from Yorkdale store at 12:47 Saturday; there are at least 20 units of ipods with screens and Nanos, most sizes, various prices but at least $40 off. 2 14" iBooks without price stickers, a 2.3 dualcore PM at about $2650, 2 20" iMacs, not priced, a couple of Airport Express @ $99. Various printers and accessories. L-o--o-n-g lineup to pay.


Might just have been sloppy autography, but I believe the "refreshed" Airport Express was $94.99.

Handwriting is a lost art, for many.


----------



## lightbulb (Oct 24, 2005)

I found myself back there today and they seem to have more stuff they keep hauling out; many more Ipods of all flavours, 2 Powerbooks that weren't there yesterday, various PB batteries ($99) and I watched them literally drag a large box full of misc. ipod accessories from back of the store.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

When were you there? I'd love to have seen the batteries, damn it . . . oh well, didn't happen to see any 12" batteries, did ya?


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Nah, just 17" PB batteries, and 12" iBook batteries. I picked up two iMac G5s (20" and 17"), for a steal. Let's just say I got 50% off the 17", and 40% off the 20".


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Is this sale still on tomorrow?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Dammit.. I really wanted to make it there for an iMac..


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

I got my iMac (the first mac I've owned) from an open box sale. No problems as of yet....and i got it for 999.99 great deal especially since it came with 3 years applecare for free!


----------



## lightbulb (Oct 24, 2005)

When I left the store at just past 5PM Sunday, there were 2 20" imacs and 2 PBs at least. I'm thinking they may have more stuff in the backroom that they keep hauling out; worth a phone call.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Can anybody give us details of what they bought, with some specs, and at what price. Thanks.


----------



## Da Grape (Nov 3, 2005)

Do they still have stuff or this is over?


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

AppleAuthority said:


> Nah, just 17" PB batteries, and 12" iBook batteries.


What were the 12" iBook batteries going for? $99 as well? I could use one...


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

It's over. I've phoned and asked. Next "Fire sale" time will be at the end of February - they do this the last weekend of every month - and since they slashed iMac 20" G5 prices a few days ago to Refurbished levels, I'm hoping for a SWEET deal on an iMac 20" G5 at the end of Feb.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

fyrefly said:


> It's over. I've phoned and asked. Next "Fire sale" time will be at the end of February - they do this the last weekend of every month - and since they slashed iMac 20" G5 prices a few days ago to Refurbished levels, I'm hoping for a SWEET deal on an iMac 20" G5 at the end of Feb.



do you mean they are selling the new g5's for the same price as the refreshed ones???


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

I doubt there will be any iMac G5 refurbs next sale. Apple says they are all shipped back to the warehouse, likely to be put online, or go back to the USA to be distributed in other channels.

--

I'm pretty happy with this refurb iMac G5 20", which just happened to have 1.5 GB of Ram (when it was supposed to have just 512 MB)! For me it's perfect (at $1360), considering I'm not jumping on Intel anytime soon, it has AppleCare, and it's pretty darn fast.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Kevs, what I mean is that in the sale of Refurbished G5 20" iMacs at the end of Jan, they were priced at $1749 (for Refurbished). But since then, Apple has cut the price of the iMac G5 20" to $1749 for new... so I'm assuming Refurbished will be $1599 or less at the end of February. That's assuming they actually have any...


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

AppleAuthority - where did you get yours? At the Apple Store sale? That's a CHEAP price - or did you get the $1399 Rev A from online?


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

AppleAuthority said:


> I doubt there will be any iMac G5 refurbs next sale. Apple says they are all shipped back to the warehouse, likely to be put online, or go back to the USA to be distributed in other channels.


I believe "refurbs" are different from "refreshed". 

The refreshed units are those returned from customers from the retail level and are resold at Apple's end of month fire sale.

Refurbs are returns from online purchases.


----------



## pochien (Mar 18, 2005)

so who's going to Apple Store last weekend of this month?

I am!!


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

What are you going for? I am going on friday, to get a case for an iBook I am getting!


----------

